# how long does a maryland boat fishing license last?



## Tispho (Aug 28, 2005)

how long does a Consolidated Bay Sport Boat License last?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Same as the license,*

one year. .....Tightlines


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

i thought it was until dec 31st.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It is*



mdram said:


> i thought it was until dec 31st.


If you buy it on Jan 1st 05 it's good until Dec 31st 05, thats one year. .....Tightlines


----------



## Tispho (Aug 28, 2005)

So.. Do I get one year or till Dec 30?

thanks for the replies 

this covers everything including trout and stripers am I correct?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You have until Dec 31st @ 12:01 am.....*

Then the sticker on the boat and the rider you carry in your wallet are dead. .....Tightlines


----------



## Tispho (Aug 28, 2005)

Hat80 said:


> Then the sticker on the boat and the rider you carry in your wallet are dead. .....Tightlines


  

say again?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*When you buy a consolidated bay sportfishing license for your boat.*

You get a sticker for the boat and a rider to carry in your wallet. The rider is a license to fish from the shore or a pier. The sticker covers anyone on the boat. That way you don't buy one for the boat and one for the shore. They both expire at the same time, Dec 31st. That is what a consolidated boat license is. What did you buy?.....Tightlines


----------



## Tispho (Aug 28, 2005)

Hat80 said:


> You get a sticker for the boat and a rider to carry in your wallet. The rider is a license to fish from the shore or a pier. The sticker covers anyone on the boat. That way you don't buy one for the boat and one for the shore. They both expire at the same time, Dec 31st. That is what a consolidated boat license is. What did you buy?.....Tightlines


I just bought a 23 foot trophy 2352 2006 yesturday

and I wouldnt want to get fined for not having a boat fishing license 


thanks hat

I was just wondering how long they will last 

so I can decide if I should get the license right now and fish for 3 months or put my boat away and wait till january to get it and get 12 months 

I wanna make it worth the value of $40 yeah know

BTW does it have to be ordered or can I get it at a place that sells license?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I sure you want to get it now, if for only three months.*

It's not going to be a good feeling to get out there next week and run into a school of breaking fish. No license = no fishing, not good!  For the money, the $40 consolidated boat license is the only way to go. Yes you should be able to buy it anyplace that sells a fishing license. Hope you enjoy your new boat. Goodluck, be safe and tightlines!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hat ...you ever get that Luhrs?....the R


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

if you already have a license for you your ok, but no one else on the boat is covered.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*mdram is correct but I would advise againest it.*



mdram said:


> if you already have a license for you your ok, but no one else on the boat is covered.


Everytime the man see's you with fishing rods out and no sticker, you will be boarded. ....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You can get the license on line. Also your boat regristration is good for two yrs.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice vessel you got there. We love our Trophy so far but its an older model when they were still with bayliner.

Chris


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

Hat80 said:


> Everytime the man see's you with fishing rods out and no sticker, you will be boarded. ....Tightlines



true, but since most of my friend have thier own license we no one buys a boat license. so we are used to it. its good to get to know the man anyway.
and if you obey all the rules you have nothing to hide


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You don't wan't to get to know the MAN. If (and he will) boards your boat he *WILL* find something wrong. You have 3 agencies against you, the DNM, the Marine Police and the Coast Guard. On a busy weekend you can be inspected by all three. You definitely don't want to draw the attention of the DNR. If you get a rookie they will stay until they find something wrong. You'll be doing yourself a favor by spending the $40.00. Besides it's also your crabing license allowing you to put in 30 traps and run a 1200' trot line and keep 1 bu.of crabs.

As a new boat owner you'll learn that $40.00 is really just pennys compared to what you'll actually spend over the course of a season. My weekly incidental expenses for my boat usually run $100.00 a week. With the price of gas at the marina being over $4.00 a gal. I can eat up that $100.00 and more in one trip. Good luck.


----------



## Tispho (Aug 28, 2005)

catman said:


> You don't wan't to get to know the MAN. If (and he will) boards your boat he *WILL* find something wrong. You have 3 agencies against you, the DNM, the Marine Police and the Coast Guard. On a busy weekend you can be inspected by all three. You definitely don't want to draw the attention of the DNR. If you get a rookie they will stay until they find something wrong. You'll be doing yourself a favor by spending the $40.00. Besides it's also your crabing license allowing you to put in 30 traps and run a 1200' trot line and keep 1 bu.of crabs.
> 
> As a new boat owner you'll learn that $40.00 is really just pennys compared to what you'll actually spend over the course of a season. My weekly incidental expenses for my boat usually run $100.00 a week. With the price of gas at the marina being over $4.00 a gal. I can eat up that $100.00 and more in one trip. Good luck.




THANKS catman sometimes those type of people can ruin your day, thats why I got a boat

hope it isnt that bad out there 

the consolidated does cover rockfish though right?

I remember having to buy a license for them


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tispho said:


> THANKS catman sometimes those type of people can ruin your day, thats why I got a boat
> 
> hope it isnt that bad out there
> 
> ...


You are fishing in Maryland water aren't you. There are certain areas like around the Severn River where it gets pretty bad especially on the weekends. I moved my boat north to Middle River and have yet to be checked. You can ask the Coast Guard for a complimentary inspection and they'll issue a sticker to put on your boat. The other agencies won't even board you if they see the sticker unless of course they have reason to. Yes the license does cover stripe bass and anything else the swims in tidal water.

BTW that's a sweet ride you bought. You'll be happy you didn't go smaller than 23'. She'll handle the bay waters well. Just watch out for all the other lunies out there.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*great idea*

That's a great idea getting the USCG to inspect you. You get the peace of mind knowing your boat is up to snuff and the sticker keeps the pesky ones away. I'm going to try that.


----------



## Tispho (Aug 28, 2005)

catman said:


> BTW that's a sweet ride you bought. You'll be happy you didn't go smaller than 23'. She'll handle the bay waters well. Just watch out for all the other lunies out there.


Well I got a much better deal on the 2352 than the 2052 

the 2352 has more standard features like the sink
and the dealer cut off 11 grand

I think the 2052 they only cut off around 4grand

where can I get my boat inspected by the Coast Guard?

BTW im looking to pull my boat around the calvert county area such as piney point and point lookout 

Piney point has a nice public boat ramp that not many people use

the dealer is going to give me a coast guard kit with my boat, All I know is that you gotta have one PFD per person onboard, a fire extinguisher

and to keep way below the maximum capacity plate


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hmmmm you're starting to scare me. If you were born after 1972 you need to take the Basic Safe Boating course in order to operate a boat in Maryland waters. Additionally you must know the following Rules and Regulations. Good luck.


----------



## Tispho (Aug 28, 2005)

catman said:


> Hmmmm you're starting to scare me. If you were born after 1972 you need to take the Basic Safe Boating course in order to operate a boat in Maryland waters. Additionally you must know the following Rules and Regulations. Good luck.


  Im a Virginian! living in NOVA Virginia doesnt have any age requirements to operate a vessel unless its a PWC (which you have to take a test for if your under 16)

I'd better go look through that and do some studying tonight

http://www.boat-ed.com/va/course/p4-3_whomayoperate.htm


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

if its your first boat, and you dont have alot of experience, id say take a course anyway. it cant hurt. just visit any beachtown in the summer and you will see why


----------

